# Effexor ?



## ArtStar (Aug 2, 2003)

ok this is really weird and kinda gross but the past couple of days i have noticed in my stool the little white beads from my Effexor capsules.......i know i am not supposed to look but being a bowel obbessor i couldnt't help but noticed.......i sometimes don't take them with food in the morning because they don't make nauseous anymore.......i don't know......i am positve though that it is the Effexor beads in my poo.......strange.is this a problem.....?.i am now worried i won't be getting all the benefits from my Effexor


----------

